# Arranging a playdate for lemon and skittles



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi all
guys i didn't post anything for long but actually me and one of my frnd ,we are thinking of arranging a playdate between two budgies and a indian ringneck.
Pls any advice to make this playdate safe is welcome
thanks in advance


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Not a wise idea to be introducing your birds to another outside of your own home for the same reasons you should not bring a new bird into your home without a quarantine period. Also an Indian Ringneck is a larger bird and larger beak and could injure a budgie.


----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

so what should i do cause we have quarantined him already and i just want to introduce them


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is the Indian Ringneck your bird or your friends bird, how long has it been in quarantine?


----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

it is my frnd's bird and it has been quarantined for 2-3 months because none of us wants to take risk

Guys now there is one more issue,during early morning lemon and skittles stay out in one of the balcony for 4-5 hours and 2 pigeons have started visiting them.They sit on the cage and all the 4 birds seem comfy.Is it fine??


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

No it is not fine that the pigeons are visiting them, they could have an illness or parasite that could be transferred to your budgies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should NOT have "play dates" for birds. 
This is in direct conflict with best practices and the fact that you "just want to introduce them" is secondary to the fact that it is detrimental to the birds' health and well-being.

Your budgies should not be left in a cage on the balcony unsupervised. Someone should be with the cage at all times when it is outdoors.
Allowing wild birds to sit on the cage is a big health risk for your budgies. You need to ensure this does not occur.*


----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

guys really sorry about this whole thread coz i wasn't the one asking and replying to any activity that has taken place here coz this was all done by a nasty cousin of mine and i am sorry for that and the fact that i am sorry for wasting your precious time 
sorry


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why does your cousin have access to your forum and password?
I suggest you change your password so this does not happen in the future.*


----------

